# what brand is this tricycle i hve not a clue



## bigboyi (Jan 12, 2013)

I found this little tricycle in the woods behind an old abandoned house in western nc and thought it was cool I want to restore it for my littlee boy but I need to know what brand it is and where to get parts if it helps thee front fender is plastis white with stars on sides I thinh the frame was red with white wheels and chrome handle bars with red grips


----------



## bobsbikes (Jan 12, 2013)

*tricycle*

looks to be mid.60s amf or murray


----------



## Mojo80 (Jan 13, 2013)

According to tricyclefettish it's a 1970s amf. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mojo80 (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's another amf from the 50s. It looks close to me


----------



## bigboyi (Jan 16, 2013)

*thanks*

Thanks for the help guys


----------

